# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Study: "Anxiety affects one in 13 worldwide"

## Member11

_"Anxiety affects one in 13 worldwide" by The University of Queensland is licensed under CC BY-ND 4.0_





> Two separate studies of anxiety disorders and clinical depression have been conducted across 91 countries with more than 480,000 participants.
> 
> Researchers found that anxiety and depression affected people throughout the world, with clinical anxiety affecting 10% of people in North America, Western Europe, Australia and New Zealand compared to approximately 8% in the Middle East and 6% in Asia.
> 
> However, the opposite was true for depression, with people in Western countries least likely to be depressed.
> 
> The study debunks previously held theories that only people in the Western world experience mental health problems such as anxiety and depression.
> 
> Read more at The University of Queensland

----------


## Ironman

> _"Anxiety affects one in 13 worldwide" by The University of Queensland is licensed under CC BY-ND 4.0_



I heard something like that - that's about 7% of the population.  
Alcoholism tends to be more prevalent in SAers, too.

----------

